# Tear Away Labels...alternative Apparel



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

I was told Alternative Apparel puts tear-away tags on only *SOME* of their apparel.

I plan to relabel and would like a blank with 2 tags (care/content and mfr), so that I could remove only the mfr tag w/o having to print/provide care/content info on my own.

My question: Does anyone have an idea of where I can find what items do and do not have tear-away tags from Alternative? I've tried going to their website w/no luck because their product descripts do not include this info. I'm sending Alternative an email to ask the same question, but not sure how prompt their reply will be.

THANKS.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Poe-Boy said:


> I was told Alternative Apparel puts tear-away tags on only *SOME* of their apparel.
> 
> I plan to relabel and would like a blank with 2 tags (care/content and mfr), so that I could remove only the mfr tag w/o having to print/provide care/content info on my own.
> 
> ...


I don't think they have the info listed anywhere as to which ones do or don't have the tearaway.

All the ones I purchased form them do not have tearaway tags, but they may have just started doing it.

For the fastest answer, contacting them by phone is probably best.


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the info.
I sure hope at least "some" of their items come with tear-away tags.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Poe-Boy said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the info.
> I sure hope at least "some" of their items come with tear-away tags.


If you don't get a response from them, let me know and I can give you the contact details for my rep.


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok.

I'll let you know if I don't hear from them.

If I do hear from them...I'll post the info for the benefit of anyone else needing the info.

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Well...BAD NEWS!

Spoke to Alternative AND a rep from Broder Bros....Alternative does not make ANY of their products with tear-away tags.

Oh well...back to the drawing board.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Poe-Boy said:


> Well...BAD NEWS!
> 
> Spoke to Alternative AND a rep from Broder Bros....Alternative does not make ANY of their products with tear-away tags.
> 
> Oh well...back to the drawing board.


That's too bad. 

They do have a separate brand tag and a separate size tag though. I've had them relabeled before and it's nice to be able to just take out the small brand tag and leave the size/rn number/care instruction information.

I know Alstyle does in some of its garments and Article1 does in all of its garments. Anvil has one product with a tearaway tag and Pacific Sports shirts all have tearaway tags.


----------



## julzusc (Oct 29, 2007)

Palmer Cash and Vintage Vantage use Alternative Apparel. They just cut the tags off [bc I looked, I can see the remnants] and cover up with their own label. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> They do have a separate brand tag and a separate size tag though.


They also use woven labels for a lot of their line (which most companies don't), which means the labels can actually match.


----------



## ADDictiveZac (Nov 14, 2007)

if you reach certain minimums (which are high) then you can request tagless shirts. It's like 20 cents more to get them tagless.


----------



## darubio (Jul 13, 2009)

any more updates on this subject! I too is interested on tear away labels. Any more infos?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Well those posts were from 2 years ago but I know for a fact, the stuff I have gotten from Alstyle in Canada is all tearaways, on the 1701 and 5301 shirts


----------

